

9 museums that want your legacy tech - fnordfnordfnord
https://www.computerworld.com/slideshow/detail/121888#slide7

======
fnordfnordfnord
Slide #7 is my friend's museum in a tiny little South Texas town (Wharton). I
was surprised to see it on CW. Anyway, if you have some interesting stuff
taking up space in your garage, send it to one of these museums. If you miss
the old junk that you've thrown away, go visit one of these museums.

